# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Hớp tác làm máy cắt dây EDM

## camvinh

Chào mọi người, hiện mình đang ở TQ, mình và bạn mình đang nắm trong tay công nghệ nguồn điện của máy cắt dây EDM và máy khoan lỗ nhỏ(dưới 0.1mm) EDM, phần thiết kế khung máy và lập trình hệ thống điều khiển bên mình cũng có thể hỗ trợ. Mình muốn tìm đối tác có thực lực tại VN để hợp tác sản xuất máy EDM nhãn hiệu VN. Xin liên hệ với mình qua email: camvinh@gmail.com, camvinh@163.com, điện thoại/zalo/wechat: +86 15116986984, Cẩm Vinh.

----------


## Fusionvie

Đã nói đến hợp tác sx, thì điều đầu tiên là có cạnh tranh dc với máy Tầu không?

----------

bibonxyz

----------


## Gamo

Một cách khác là bạn chỉ cần bán nguồn điện của máy EDM, ko cần phải sx cả con máy.

----------

